# Brute in music video had to post



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if those are MIMB Snorks??!?!?!?!?!?! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That song reminds me of where I live and how we party.... out in the sticks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bad azz song.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Good ol fashion fist fight. Would of been better if it showed them shake hands and drinking a beer together


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's what I thought was gonna happen...
Reminds me of our family get togethers LOL !!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know how many time I played that song on the MIMB ride at Copiah... Badazz song, played by Badazzbrute, over and over again.... LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

badazzbrute said:


> I don't know how many time I played that song on the MIMB ride at Copiah... Badazz song, played by Badazzbrute, over and over again.... LOL


I just remember the knight ryderz one over and over.... :bigok: haha


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That is a badazz song. He is having a concert close to the house in Oct. The wife & I will be there. Ready to drink & party


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Makes me want to try and drive over a car, but all i have are 1-ton trucks so who is going to donate there's to the cause?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Makes me want to try and drive over a car, but all i have are 1-ton trucks so who is going to donate there's to the cause?


 
hahaha you got the super bug you can run over


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool vid.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i love that song. have it on my ride playlist for my bike with just about the rest of that cd also:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I just remember the knight ryderz one over and over.... :bigok: haha


 
Yea, that one too... And Hank III...


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

looked like a saturday night down here. just without the live band. cool post i never get to watch music videos ida never seen it .


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

walker said:


> hahaha you got the super bug you can run over


I dont want to scratch the blower


----------

